# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Disa Trika Te Microsoft

## argjenddre

Trika # 1

Nje Indian e ka zbulu se askush nuk mundet me kriju nje folder ne MIcrosoft Windows me
Emrin CON ... Diqka e pabesushme plus akush prej ekipit te Microsoftit nuk kan mundur me jap pergjigjje pse ndodh kjo !

Provone me kriju ni folder me emrin CON ... nuk mundeni !


Trika # 2

Ata qe punoni me Windows provone !

1. Hapne notepadin ( start - run - notepad )
2. Shkrune " Bush hid the facts " ( pa thojza)
3. Rune me qfar dush emri
4. Hapne serish

==> e pabesushme ! * censur *


Trika # 3

Kesaj askush nga Microsoft nuk kan mund te dhejn pergjigjje as Bill Gates !!!
E ka zbulu ni brazilian !

Hapne Microsoft Office Word

edhe shkrune " =rand (200, 99) " ( pa thojza )
kshyrne qka deL ...


Trika # 4

Hapne programin notepad
edhe shkrune "Q33N" ( pa thojza )
tani rritni numrin e shkronjave ne 72
edhe ndrroni shkronjat boni "WINGDINGS"

Sulmet e 11 Shtatorit te kullat Binjake !

Diqka Interesante
Mbasi te ndrroni shkronjat provoni me shkru prap Q33N ( nuk funksionon)

----------


## hot_prinz

#1


1. hape DOS(Console) me (start - run - cmd ),
2. shkruaj "md \\.\C:\con" pa thonjeza,
3. hape Explorer dhe shiqoje C:\con

Kujdes: folderi "C:\con" nuk mund te fshihet!

Si duket fjala CON eshte nje komande e rezervuar per Console!



#2.

humor i programereve gjate programimit,


#3.

 doemosdoshmeri e programereve per te marre tekst random per te provuar funksionet e programit Word gjate programimit. 


#4.

keto e ka menduar dikush qe kalon shumeeee kohe para kompjuteri, WINGDINGS nuk jane shkronja po simbole e me ato simbole mund te krijosh edhe vete aforizma te atij soji.

----------


## little-boy

> #1
> 
> 
> 1. hape DOS(Console) me (start - run - cmd ),
> 2. shkruaj "md \\.\C:\con" pa thonjeza,
> 3. hape Explorer dhe shiqoje C:\con
> 
> Kujdes: folderi "C:\con" nuk mund te fshihet!
> .


@Hot_Prinz, une krojova kete folder nje metdod per te fshir prap kete folder *RD \\.\C:\CON* tek une funksionoj

----------


## che_guevara86

hape notpadin ver madhesi 72 dhe wingdings dhe prape dalin kullat .
provo te shtypesh butona te tjere dalin figura te tjera .
Thjesht kombinim figurash.
Pervec CON ato dy te tjerat spunuan tek mua .
Ciao.

----------

